# Golf Vacation in Arizona perhaps.



## seezed (May 1, 2012)

Hi to all

I'm in the UK and have never been to the US at all, let alone to play golf, so I speak from a cokplete newbie perspective.

I'd like to plan a golf vacation for myself and my son as a combined birthday gift for the two of us (50 and 18 respectively). A couple of people I've spoken to have recommended Arizona especially for November which is time of year we'll be travelling. Whilst I've looked briefly online I know absolutely nothing about the state and what it has to offer. I should add the same goes for the US in general - sadly. It would be a dream come true for the both of us to play at least one PGA Tour venue during our stay. Any help would be greatly appreciated in choosing a destination.

Also, I apologise if this is a stupid question, but how easy is it to book tee times at courses at short notice and what sort of price should we expect? Can clubs be hired or is it easier to bring our own?

Thanks in advance for any advice and your time.

Steve


----------



## James_Par (Nov 18, 2012)

If you have never been before I would book with a Golf Travel Company as they can put you on the right track and recommend the best courses, probably save you a couple of bucks too. Try My Golf Concierge.


----------



## amyfriedberg (Dec 4, 2012)

There are many golf courses in Arizona. I've tried one the Golf Packages offered online and I had fun.


----------



## rotarygolf (Dec 14, 2012)

*Golf Vacation in Arizona perhaps*

According to me Colorado is good for summer golf vacation and Florida is good for winter golf vacation.


----------



## rotarygolf (Dec 14, 2012)

*Golf Vacation in Arizona perhaps*



altheamann said:


> I might sound biased but I must say Canoa Ranch is the best golf vacation destination for me that's why I am recommending it to anyone who asked me.


I just want to why this place is beautiful for golf.


----------



## jamesleo629 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Golf Vacation in Arizona*

It will be so enjoyable vacation for you and your loving son to celebrate the birthday together with much fun as Arizona offers plenty of attraction for travelers.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi there seezed! Various golf courses in Arizona are stunningly beautiful, you'll never regret having a golf vacation there! I'm sure you'll going to love it. I'll suggest you to visit. They offer great golf vacation packages at Arizona.


----------



## henryb (Oct 29, 2015)

Check out golftripsNOW! It's a new website, the only one in the world of its kind, that allows you to book both your tee times and hotels in real time! So you can organise the perfect golf getaway hassle free! Check it out and let me know what you think!


----------



## jamenikolson (Sep 4, 2017)

This is an old post but still, I belive Arizona is one of the best Golf destinations because of the weather it has throughout the year.


----------

